# best type collar for adult golden



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

What is the best type collar for an adult Golden? I was reading a dog mystery novel (Susan Conant) and she talked about a rolled leather being the best type for dogs with heavy undercoats (in the books she has Malamutes). Our Subiaco had a rolled leather collar most of his life. You could hardly see it except where the buckle and tags were and it was flat there. Never any flat fur etc. He had that same collar for probably 19 years. So what do you think about taking advice from a novel? Our new 4 month old has a pretend leather wide buckle collar for now and a gentle leader for walks.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Depends on whether you leave the collar on all the time. 

If you do, I'd probably use that rolled leather collar (we had more than a few, not the best thing to get for a dog who eats leather but we loved them). 

If you just need a collar for walks or car outings, then the regular leather/whatever flat buckle collars would be fine. 

I don't leave collars on my dogs when they are at home, partly because I like how natural and smooth the fur is around their necks. They don't have "collar neck". But the rolled leather collars aren't as bad as the flat leather ones.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

My Maggie wore a rolled leather collar her entire adult life. Hank wear a (flat) Lupine collar. Neither dog had/has trouble with fur breakage. Neither collars were worn tight.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

For an everyday collar that would be a good collar providing your dog isn't a swimmer. If so, you may want to look into the biothane collars that are waterproof. Also, another option is the mes amis collars (www.mesamisonline.com) . They are the softest nylon I've ever felt and will not cut or mar the hair at all. I can't even see them on the girls. For decorative collars, I love the 2Hounds, collarmania where you can design your own, or the atailwecouldway Guatamalan woven collars.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I only use a collar on Tee when she is swimming or when she's being walked on leash - and actually just like the woven (nylon?) collars and leashes from Pet Smart. They dry quickly (good for swimers) and are machine washable. Plus they're light and come in pretty colours


----------

